# ellllllllllllllo



## spoons

hiya from essex god no dodgy mods here is there?:lol2:


----------



## stephenie191

:welcome1: to rfuk.

The mod's are a nightmare . . . nah couldn't get better mod's :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Crownan

SPOOOOOOONNSSSSSSSS 

Hehe,

Good to see ya chick!


----------



## April Snowflake

Hi and :welcomerfuk:


----------



## spoons

stephenie191 said:


> :welcome1: to rfuk.
> 
> The mod's are a nightmare . . . nah couldn't get better mod's :Na_Na_Na_Na:



thanks hunni glad mods are ok here unlike *cough* ......doesnt matter :lol2:


----------



## spoons

thanks crow hehehehehehehehe 

prob about 100 now lmao



hiya snow flake thaks for the welcome :blush:

edit spelling sowieeeeeee


----------



## wohic

Spooooooooooons !!

I am a well dodgy Mod.....I am your julie !!!!! :lol2:
welcome to the nut house. 


Julia

xx


----------



## spoons

me julie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
awwwwwwwwwww elo babe how ya doing ?xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ill be a good girl .........honest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## wohic

I am good thank you Darlin' xxx :flrt:

and dont be too good  we need some more mad fun about the place 
:crazy:


----------



## spoons

wooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooo :mf_dribble:


----------



## odyssey

hello and :welcome1: to the forums


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, dodgy mods? dunno what ur on about hehe
welcome anyway


----------



## LauraN

:welcome1: to the forum.


----------



## Melon

welcome to site.. i see ur from westcliff.. im just in leigh lol


----------



## spoons

thanks guys [email protected] u know wot i mean lol


hey melon not far at all


----------



## Ian.g

well hellooooooo...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sinderman

hi spoons
i know what you mean about mods i see one as come with you just dont talk to him he may go back to bm

roger:lol2:


----------



## Barry.M

Hello Spoons,welcome to RFUK


----------



## spoons

Ian.g said:


> well hellooooooo...:Na_Na_Na_Na:



is that my worzelllllll?:flrt:


----------



## Ian.g

spoons said:


> is that my worzelllllll?:flrt:


indeed it is Sally :lol2:


----------



## spoons

:flrt: ello hunni long time no type hehe missed my worzel :blush:


----------



## Fangio

Hello Spoons and welcome. Glad to see more locals on here Added carnage to the Essex meets:no1:


----------



## spoons

Fangio said:


> Hello Spoons and welcome. Glad to see more locals on here Added carnage to the Essex meets:no1:



cool quite a few essex didnt realise there was so many near me untill i came here we should get together for coffee or summit and swap cookie recipes lol:crazy::no1:


----------



## Fangio

spoons said:


> cool quite a few essex didnt realise there was so many near me untill i came here we should get together for coffee or summit and swap cookie recipes lol:crazy::no1:


Indeed lol. There's lots of us here. Rob from Scales and Fangs is here also and probably couldn't be much more local to you lol. I'm from Tiptree myself.


----------



## spoons

been there nice shop clean :no1: got smooth and scaley as well dunno if john comes on here ?


----------



## Guest

welcome spoons : victory:


----------



## Fangio

spoons said:


> been there nice shop clean :no1: got smooth and scaley as well dunno if john comes on here ?


I don't think John's here but may of course be wrong. *shrugs*

So whaddya keep?[/nosey]


----------



## spoons

cheers steve


----------



## spoons

Fangio said:


> I don't think John's here but may of course be wrong. *shrugs*
> 
> So whaddya keep?[/nosey]


did have a fair bit till my ex cheated on me sold up a load only got red ackie and im pickin up a bino green burm soon just got some feeding pic s of him actually look out for post lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## Fangio

Aww....sorry to hear that. I used to have a green burm, not albino one though. Can't wait to see pics!: victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Hi Spoons, welcome to RFUK, glad you like the shop.

I think I might organise a coffee morning at the shop, whos up for it?


----------



## repkid

:welcome1: to the forum!!!


----------



## Fangio

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi Spoons, welcome to RFUK, glad you like the shop.
> 
> I think I might organise a coffee morning at the shop, whos up for it?


I would be if it's on a weekend


----------



## spoons

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi Spoons, welcome to RFUK, glad you like the shop.
> 
> I think I might organise a coffee morning at the shop, whos up for it?




count me in sounds a good idea ill bring sum bikkies



PS ill be passing your shop today ill give u a wave lol


----------



## ratboy

I hope you still have a pool cue 

You still owe me a game


----------



## spoons

ratboy said:


> I hope you still have a pool cue
> 
> You still owe me a game




took a while but i know wot you mean now :lol2::lol2::lol2:


deffo


----------



## Scales and Fangs

what happened to my wave?


----------



## boomslang40

I love coffee!!!

and herp shops!!!, and I work at stacey's acutioneers, so only up the road form you!:lol2:


----------



## boomslang40

dont think john from S&S is on here, i keep telling him to look at things online and he never does lol


----------



## spoons

I waved at you i was on the top deck of the double decker :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Oh that was you was it!!!!


----------



## spoons

yup :lol2::lol2::lol2:


going that way moro so ill give ya another wave bout 1 1 30 :crazy:


----------



## Trice

spoons said:


> hiya from essex god no dodgy mods here is there?:lol2:


Keep away from those mods, t-bo, Cornmorphs, Andy and welshgaz. All are very dodgy :whistling2:
Welcome to the forums, bit belated but oh well


----------



## spoons

fankooooooooo tracie x


----------



## Scales and Fangs

Trice said:


> Keep away from those mods, t-bo, Cornmorphs, Andy and welshgaz. All are very dodgy :whistling2:
> Welcome to the forums, bit belated but oh well


A bit late greggy lad


----------



## Scales and Fangs

spoons said:


> yup :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> going that way moro so ill give ya another wave bout 1 1 30 :crazy:


Why not pop in for a coffee


----------



## Trice

spoons said:


> fankooooooooo tracie x


Who told you to call me tracie?!:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:



Scales and Fangs said:


> A bit late greggy lad


Yep. But oh well robbypoo


----------



## spoons

Trice said:


> Who told you to call me tracie?!:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. But oh well robbypoo




eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk my bad so sorry xxxxx trice :notworthy:


----------



## Trice

spoons said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk my bad so sorry xxxxx trice :notworthy:


haha! call me what you want sugar


----------



## spoons

Scales and Fangs said:


> Why not pop in for a coffee





may do see what im like for time hun


----------



## spoons

Trice said:


> haha! call me what you want sugar


ok baby :lol2:


----------



## Trice

spoons said:


> may do see what im like for time hun


Let us peeps know when! so we can come in for a cup of tea too


----------



## spoons

Scales and Fangs said:


> Hi Spoons, welcome to RFUK, glad you like the shop.
> 
> I think I might organise a coffee morning at the shop, whos up for it?



keep up trice lol:lol2:


----------



## Trice

spoons said:


> keep up trice lol:lol2:


sorry.. It's my old age! 22 and all! Lol.
Theres a few of us who are close by.
Nblade, steve, yourself, myself, leogirl, bex, and so on lol


----------



## spoons

Matt (fangio) said he may come down aswell i said id make cookies lol


----------



## Trice

spoons said:


> matt said he may come down aswell i said id make cookies lol


oh yeah, mattypie too


----------



## Fangio

Trice said:


> oh yeah, mattypie too


Hands off ma cookies!:whip:


----------



## NBLADE

Trice said:


> sorry.. It's my old age! 22 and all! Lol.
> Theres a few of us who are close by.
> Nblade, steve, yourself, myself, leogirl, bex, and so on lol


 
woo first :lol2:


i like cookies :whistling2:


----------



## Trice

NBLADE said:


> woo first :lol2:
> 
> 
> i like cookies :whistling2:


Lets take the cookies! and feed matt to the caiman


----------



## NBLADE

Trice said:


> Lets take the cookies! and feed matt to the caiman


 
yea, take a long time to feed him to it though lol, it being so small lol, 

still bit by bit :lol2:


----------



## Fangio

Trice said:


> Lets take the cookies! and feed matt to the caiman


I've seen the caimen at feeding time.........I think I'm safe somehow:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## spoons

:lol2::lol2: awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Trice

Fangio said:


> I've seen the caimen at feeding time.........I think I'm safe somehow:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Good point


----------



## NBLADE

Fangio said:


> I've seen the caimen at feeding time.........I think I'm safe somehow:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:lol2:

yea, new plan, 

maybe involving the diamondback :idea:

:lol2:


----------



## spoons

NBLADE said:


> :lol2:
> 
> maybe involving the diamondback :idea:
> 
> :lol2:


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *jumps up and down * i wanna see em lol


----------



## NBLADE

spoons said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *jumps up and down * i wanna see em lol


 
see what lol,


----------



## spoons

the snakies .......................................:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


smutty minds in here lol


----------



## NBLADE

spoons said:


> the snakies .......................................:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


 

you mean this one 



















and the caimen lol


----------



## Fangio

spoons said:


> the snakies .......................................:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> smutty minds in here lol


dunno what you mean m'dear. I'm an angel me:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## spoons

:lol2angel *cough*


omfg thats stunning blade awwwwwwwwwwwwwww ikkle cutiepie caimen deffo wanna see in the scales lol:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Fangio

NBLADE said:


> :lol2:
> 
> yea, new plan,
> 
> maybe involving the diamondback :idea:
> 
> :lol2:


Meh. I'll bring backup lol

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m92/matthewthirlwell/Hera2.jpg


----------



## spoons

gotta be a female matt she looks meannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Fangio

Yup definite female. With typical female traits:lol2:


----------



## rachel132002

Hey hun, good to see ya over here, bit more goin on than other parts of the cyberworld lol


----------



## spoons

rachel132002 said:


> Hey hun, good to see ya over here, bit more goin on than other parts of the cyberworld lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2: hiya hunni hopes all ok send my luv to your mum and dad aint seen all of you for ages x


----------



## NBLADE

Fangio said:


> Meh. I'll bring backup lol
> 
> http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m92/matthewthirlwell/Hera2.jpg


 
yea do that, but bring your albino :whistling2:


----------



## spoons

wheres my special baby :flrt::lol2:???????????


----------



## Trice

spoons said:


> wheres my special baby :flrt::lol2:???????????


NBLADE? 
Btw. in your avatar. what are you holding?


----------



## spoons

Trice said:


> NBLADE?
> Btw. in your avatar. what are you holding?


its a fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes i caught it :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

